# Ringspun, Combed and Yarn Count



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know the difference between ringspun and combed and how these terms translate into quality, thickness and softness of the shirt? 

On a side note, I came across this site called districtthreads.com, anyone heard of it? Their Mens District Tee #DT104, described as both ringspun and combed, so now I'm a bit confused because I've seen these terms used separately before. The description says "Created with a high 40-singles yarn count, this fine knit fabric is ultra-light and unbelievably smooth" so now I'm very curious about the whole "YARN COUNT" thing cuz it sounds like it could tell all of us about the quality of the fabric. Is American Apparel or other high quality brands do a 40-singles yarn count as well?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I looked through my AA info. I didn't see any mention of thread counts. The best test is to put one in each hand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a post or two here that explains the difference, I'll try to dig it up.

You can get the definition of ringspun by hovering your mouse over the word ringspun in your post above.

Here's the thread I was talking about:

T-Shirt Terminology (check the posts by variantart):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6378

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=41731&postcount=7


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I read that thread that explains all that and it's interesting.


----------



## jigarf2f (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, Good que, Even I also thought of Ring spun yarn and Combed Yarn, But not getting into my mind, thank you for remind it, read the ans from wiki ans as "There are three commercial methods of spinning yarn into the product we see at the store. They are called Ring Spun, Rotor Spun, and Friction Spun. Each method produces different results in the yarn." Help me lot!!


----------

